# Anyone taking a Youth to Mosquito Deer gun hunt tomorrow?



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

My son got drawn for tomorrow (Oct 3rd) I know it'll be raining but hoping he has good luck since it's the first gun hunt of the season there. Been there three times already with him in the past 7 yrs so pretty much know most areas. Last three times we've gotten placed behind the headquarters and have only seen deer running hard through thick stuff. I have a plan if we get it again but it will involve a long drag! 

Anyone else going tomorrow?


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

buymore said:


> My son got drawn for tomorrow (Oct 3rd) I know it'll be raining but hoping he has good luck since it's the first gun hunt of the season there. Been there three times already with him in the past 7 yrs so pretty much know most areas. Last three times we've gotten placed behind the headquarters and have only seen deer running hard through thick stuff. I have a plan if we get it again but it will involve a long drag!
> 
> Anyone else going tomorrow?


Well, that was a bust....was raining all day. Couldn't see much past 100 yds and the canopy wasn't helping much on the rain. Saw one deer as we were walking down the road to jump into the woods. It was a big bodies deer and when it saw us it did at least jump back into the same woods we were heading into. That was the only deer we saw all day. Now saying they weren't around us...just couldn't see or hear much in the woods, then we got soaked, even through the water repellant clothes. Didn't take true "rain suits" because it gets pretty rugged going through some of those briars. We left when he said he was ready to go. 

Oh well....have Ravenna Arsenal Nov 21st so I may have better luck then.


----------

